# Joist app



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

Calidecks said:


> Joist is somehow in cahoots with QB because you can link them together.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


You can link Joist with your Quickbooks. I think it's about $8 per month.

I like being able to look at estimates and invoices on my phone. I just don't know if it's worth $10 a month, to me. I rarely type stuff in, on my phone. I'm much faster on a keyboard.

What I have been using my phone for, is the photo option. Since the pictures are already on my phone, I'm able to attach them easily.

I realize $10 per month is not alot. Especially if you use it alot, but everything does add up.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

I’m happy to link them together for $9/mo.

My business account is also linked, so all my debit card and check transactions are uploaded to QBO.

Easy peasy 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I was wrong. Sort of. Joist has changed on my phone, but not the desktop. 

I tried to convert an estimate to an invoice, on the job, today. Couldn't remove my contract from the invoice, or signatures, or photos.

Oh well.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

builditguy said:


> I was wrong. Sort of. Joist has changed on my phone, but not the desktop.
> 
> I tried to convert an estimate to an invoice, on the job, today. Couldn't remove my contract from the invoice, or signatures, or photos.
> 
> Oh well.




I think if you update the app it will be the new version which requires the pro update and I have my phone to automatically update all of the apps when on wifi 

So any of you guys that have not updated the joist app yet don’t do it!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

Windycity said:


> I think if you update the app it will be the new version which requires the pro update and I have my phone to automatically update all of the apps when on wifi
> 
> So any of you guys that have not updated the joist app yet don’t do it!!!!
> 
> ...


I haven't updated.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

builditguy said:


> I haven't updated.




I dont know why mine is different and requires an upgrade while others are still unaffected

One thing I really do like about the joist app is that you can see the activities when people are looking at invoices and estimates. 

For example I was doing a chimney repair yesterday which was a one day job and I see the guy opened it at 1:30 knowing he was probably getting ready to pay me so he was looking at his amount due 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I agree. I saw a customer had opened an invoice. About a week later, he said he never got an invoice. 
I didn’t tell him. It was just good to know. 

It also causes a few issues. Depending on the customer’s computer security, the emails from hoist get sent to spam. I assume an email with a feature that will send out an email, gets a red flag. 
I really only get it when I send them to a business. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

Yesterday, Joist emailed me a PDF of a signed estimate. It was from 02/28/19. Never had that happen before.

I've been thinking about it. $10 a month isn't so bad. If they can fix the bugs, I might do it.
Of course I've talked to them a few times over the last couple years. They still haven't done anything to fix it.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

The Joist Pro upgrade option made it to the desktop version now.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

builditguy said:


> Yesterday, Joist emailed me a PDF of a signed estimate. It was from 02/28/19. Never had that happen before.



Yea i started getting that as well for some reason



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishing4Life (Jan 9, 2017)

I don't mind paying for new features but the way Joist went premium was a dick move. All they did was remove existing features and put them behind a paywall. 

This kind of business practice made me think twice about signing up. There are a few things that I did not like about Joist but I was so comfortable using it that I ignored the issues. Now that it's paid, It's a good time to start looking for other options that are also paid with possibly better features.
This fee also came at a terrible time. Gas has sky rocketed, business is slower than it should be this time of year as well and this is just another monthly fee we don't need.


Joist was recently acquired by a larger firm so this fee was inevitable but like I said, I just don't like how they initiated it. I am now looking into Quick-books, Wave, Freshbooks, Invoice to go, and Quicksale on ipad. I'm sure there are plenty more to choose from so any input would be great.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Fishing4Life said:


> I don't mind paying for new features but the way Joist went premium was a dick move. All they did was remove existing features and put them behind a paywall.




I agree it was a total dick move 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I already use Quickbooks. I just never did estimates or invoices with it. I started using it, this week. So far, so good. Takes a little getting used to.


----------



## Fishing4Life (Jan 9, 2017)

I really only used Joist for client tracking. It was nice to get notified of when they opened an estimate or invoice but I can't justify the cost just to see when an estimate was opened.


----------



## Stryker1-1 (Dec 25, 2017)

Get the free version of invoice ninja will let you see when people open and accept estimates

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

Fishing4Life said:


> I really only used Joist for client tracking. It was nice to get notified of when they opened an estimate or invoice but I can't justify the cost just to see when an estimate was opened.


That is one thing I'm missing, since going to quickbooks for estimates and billing. 
Joist was also just a little easier to use. I also liked the digital signature option. I've only had a few use it, but it was a good option.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Fishing4Life said:


> I really only used Joist for client tracking. It was nice to get notified of when they opened an estimate or invoice but I can't justify the cost just to see when an estimate was opened.




That is a nice feature

For example someone has owes me $300 for a few months now and hasnt answered his phone or responded to my texts. I kind of wrote it off and I saw that he had looked at the invoice a couple days ago so im hopeful that i will get a check in the mail at some point in the next week


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

He’ll say he never got the email. He doesn’t know it sends a email opened reply. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

builditguy said:


> He’ll say he never got the email. He doesn’t know it sends a email opened reply.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yea its funny cause he looked at the fooking thing about 12 times now! 

Jesus man write a check and put it in the friggin mail! 

Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

I unwillingly upgraded to pro last week so I could add photos to an estimate. Getting one ready to send tonight and I went in to adjust the dates/ pricing in the contract and get a pop up "you need to upgrade to pro!"

Not too happy right now

-Rich


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Closed the page and reopened it, now it's working

-Rich


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Will i emailed joist and received a response....

What i sent,

Mobile App User
May 10, 18:00 EDT

Hello

I have been using the joist app for a while and have come to enjoy it alot

I think that taking away the feature to add photos to invoices and requiring a upgrade to the pro version with a steep monthly fee is a pretty crappy thing to do

I cannot justify $10 a month to simply add photos to an invoice which was a really Handy feature before. I wouldnt mind a one time fee to pay because i know everything cant be free but to make the fee about the same as what i pay for quickbooks online is kind of excessive. I am on the contractor forum and the general consensus is that we all feel the same

Please reconsider
Thank you

AND here is the response i received back, 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Well i just sent an invoice and noticed that the pro icon was gone and i was able to attach a photo again like i used to be able to

But i did see that the joist app has an update.........dont know if i should update or not 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

They got me. Paid up for the full 
Year today. Estimate looks too unprofessional to me without the logo and the ability to attach some pics. 

I send a ton of estimates and invoices through joist. I will ad .40 cents to every invoice to cover this new expense 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

I dont know Ny but i am still able to post photos again....

I see there is a app update for Joist but I haven’t done it yet fearing that i will lose it again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Well i opened my big mouth too soon and now the app is crap again

I emailed them and basically said that i would think that paying for the pro version would include both syncing with QuickBooks and all of the features that used to be free instead of double charging 

I said that the two combined is pretty much what I pay monthly for QuickBooks online which is ridiculous for a simple little estimating app

I can also attach pictures to my quickbooks online estimates and invoices that i already pay for so i need to get used to that instead since i already pay for quickbooks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkusAtwell (May 24, 2019)

I switched over to SimplySend, which I'm really liking. It's free and has the same features as Joist and then some. The only thing you have to pay for is payments if you do transactions through the app (2.9% rate for everything), if any of you guys are looking for that.

They seem to be part of a larger company called FieldPulse and using the app to get people to switch to their main app, which includes stuff like job scheduling. 

Some companies only need digital estimates and invoices, and we want to help you grow your business. Maybe someday you’ll need the features available in the full FieldPulse platform like job scheduling, customer communications, timesheets, team updates, and more. If that doesn’t happen, SimplySend will always be free, so there’s no expense and no commitment.​
Hope that helps some of you guys out who are also jumping ship.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

MarkusAtwell said:


> I switched over to SimplySend, which I'm really liking. It's free and has the same features as Joist and then some. The only thing you have to pay for is payments if you do transactions through the app (2.9% rate for everything), if any of you guys are looking for that.
> 
> They seem to be part of a larger company called FieldPulse and using the app to get people to switch to their main app, which includes stuff like job scheduling.
> 
> ...




Are you affiliated with this company?


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Sure does seems like he is promoting there cali 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

this is better







Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stryker1-1 (Dec 25, 2017)

I'm going to give fieldpulse a try see if it's nicer than t-sheets

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

I might have to check it out as well

I do have quickbooks online as well but i am not used to it and i dont think its as easy and quick as the joist app used to be. But i haven’t really given it a chance either


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stryker1-1 (Dec 25, 2017)

They have integration with QuickBooks and square so far I have been impressed with what I have seen.

I love the ability to send a test to a customer with my eta and a live GPS map of my location great for the service work I do

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Demoratics (Jun 8, 2021)

The desktop version of QuickBooks is amazing. Can't say that about the online version tho because I've never used it. But maybe it's a good investment too. Currently I'm working as a medicine assistant in a small company, and they also use there Joist app. Can't say anything bad about it, but QuickBooks seems to be a better option for me. Well, the only thing I didn't know is how to make an electronic signature using it, but thanks to https://pdf-to-dxf.com/blog/physicians-signature/ guide I finally find out how to do that. Looking forward to discover if QuickBooks online version is a good thing.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Demoratics said:


> The desktop version of QuickBooks is amazing. Can't say that about the online version tho because I've never used it. But maybe it's a good investment too.


The app is nice and the ability to snap your recipes then QB automatically expenses it in the right category in really nice 

My CPA has access to my QBO so I literally do not have to give him anything for him to do my taxes


David


----------

